# Bonnie's Angels



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

does bonnie palmer have any pups available right now?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I heard she has a longgg waiting list. lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it would be best for you to contact the breeder directly rather than ask members of the forum. You'll get a more definite answer that way!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 9 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803393


> I think it would be best for you to contact the breeder directly rather than ask members of the forum. You'll get a more definite answer that way![/B]


I agree.........I think the breeder would rather have a call from a potential buyer rather than hear say.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, call and email Bonnie saying you're interested in a male pup. When I talked to her last weekend she had one but not sure if he's 
still there.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Please keep calling Bonnie and leaving her messages. I wouldn't wait long for a call back. So many people call her, just call her back every hour! She's not as good on email. Both Tammy and Bonnie are reputable breeders, but I would go with Bonnie's Angels for sure. They're just such sweet Maltese with tiny heads and pretty faces. Mine just wants to be in my lap all the time kissing me and cuddling me. Good luck!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 10 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803522


> Please keep calling Bonnie and leaving her messages. I wouldn't wait long for a call back. So many people call her, just call her back every hour! She's not as good on email. Both Tammy and Bonnie are reputable breeders, but I would go with Bonnie's Angels for sure. They're just such sweet Maltese with tiny heads and pretty faces. Mine just wants to be in my lap all the time kissing me and cuddling me. Good luck![/B]



Sophia! Not to change the subject, but Ava is my only malt who is NOT a lap dog!!!! :smcry: 
She a very independent Bonnie's Angel :w00t:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 10 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803547


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 10 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803522





> Please keep calling Bonnie and leaving her messages. I wouldn't wait long for a call back. So many people call her, just call her back every hour! She's not as good on email. Both Tammy and Bonnie are reputable breeders, but I would go with Bonnie's Angels for sure. They're just such sweet Maltese with tiny heads and pretty faces. Mine just wants to be in my lap all the time kissing me and cuddling me. Good luck![/B]



Sophia! Not to change the subject, but Ava is my only malt who is NOT a lap dog!!!! :smcry: 
She a very independent Bonnie's Angel :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Haha! Cosy is just like Ava. No lap for her unless there's food in it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:w00t: Really? Well, you get to put pretty dresses on Ava and Cosy, so we're even, right? :innocent:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well Cookie is a lap dog, he is a Mama'a boy follows me everywhere and cries if I leave the room and he is stuck behind the gate. So I guess the Angel boys are the lap babies :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know, it's not uncommon for the boys to be more affectionate. That's why they call the girls *bit*ches*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 10 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803727


> You know, it's not uncommon for the boys to be more affectionate. That's why they call the girls *bit*ches* [/B]



Oh definitely. Pixie is affectionate, but not in the way Jazz is. He's my velcro boy. Where I am is where he wants to be! :wub: 

Not to say the girls aren't wonderful or loving, they very much can be too. They just also tend to be a little more independent from what I've seen. 

Disclaimer: This is not meant to infer that all girls are not cuddly and that all boys are. Each has their own personality!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ditto here too, alas Maisie is not a lap dog . She very much wants to be with me, sits on the sofa with me but NOT on the lap. She is very affectionate though and loves to snuggle and kiss while I am standing up holding her, loves her tummy rubbed, follows me everywhere but wants her own space on the sofa. 

I bet you can hardly stand another minute :smheat:Hopefully it will be VERY soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is a lap dog and very affectionate, but not annoyingly so.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 10 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803764


> Nikki is a lap dog and very affectionate, but not annoyingly so.[/B]


Gigi is too. She licking my arms as I type right now on my lap. LOL

My first female malt puppy was even more of a lap dog though!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803389


> Before I make a final decision with Tajon, I would like to know if Bonnie's Angel's still have any boy malteses left? Do any of you ladies know?
> 
> Thanks in advance![/B]



I just talked with Bonnie today and she does have a 10 month old male available, as well as some male pups that will be available in about a month. (ONE IS SPOKEN FOR ALREADY, BUT I WON'T SAY WHO). So if you are looking, now is the time to get in touch with her. She said it was OK for me to tell you about them. SO GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This 10-month old is beautiful. He was held back for show, but Bonnie has alot going on and isn't going to show him anymore. Please let me know if you are interested and I'll PM pics to you....xo


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I have no idea why your girls aren't lap dogs, because Coco sure is. If not my lap, she has to be near someone. Guests are her best suspects. LOL!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 10 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803579


> :w00t: Really? Well, you get to put pretty dresses on Ava and Cosy, so we're even, right? :innocent:[/B]


Not to stay off topic, but Vivi is a snuggler. She would rather be in my lap than anywher else (unless she can snuggle up on my shoulder/under my chin)!


----------

